# == Asia Wave -- Hong Kong 2006 ==



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

IMO,Hong Kong is not like the Chinese mainland citys , one year change one face~~

but amazing the 1st in china enough~~.~


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Half of that made no sense but we'll work on that.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

A few more found pics.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


The skyline that never ends.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

From my office in 1IFC....

Outlying Island Ferry Pier









The bottom of 2IFC









Kowloon Skyline









Four Seasons and Harbourside









Four Seasons Swimming Pool









Outside of Airport Express HK Station


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Interesting, Lane Crawford is still trying to expand.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Its kind of a shame that the harbour is so narrow now. Kowloon and HK Island are just too close together...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Its kind of a shame that the harbour is so narrow now. Kowloon and HK Island are just too close together...


There is still some distance between HK Island and Kowloon but true that it is shorter compared back in the 1960s


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

great shots!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The harbour was never very wide to begin with. Of course reclamation has done bad things and seriously reduced the width and I wish they hadn't done it this way, but sometimes people exaggerate about turning the harbour into a river. However, we should always be careful and prohibit further reclamation.


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Just love the pics.I really love Hong Kong!!!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

So I take it this is now the official 2006 version of the old "Hong Kong 2005" thread?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Skybean- your offering pics of HK are always appreciated !


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice shots


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

wow!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

wow.....really cool.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

YESSIR.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

push.


----------

